# Bundling



## lcoopercoop (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone heard that effective April 20th Medicare will bundle 15823 with 67904


----------



## mariecoots (Apr 19, 2009)

*NCCI Edits*

If you look at NCCI Edits, it does show that 15823 is being bundled with
67904 and that a modifier can be used to bill these codes together.


----------

